# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games >  Soi kèo Real vs Bayern, Champions League, 1h45 ngày 02/05: Giấc mơ hoang đường

## 188bongda

*Soi kèo Real vs Bayern, Champions League, 1h45 ngày 02/05: Giấc mơ hoang đường*

Tin soi kèo bóng đá từ nhà cái cá cược uy tín 188BET  –  Trong những năm gần đây, Real và Bayern rất thường xuyên chạm trán nhau tại đấu trường Champions League. Đại diện nước Đức là những người phải chịu thất bại và bị loại đầy cay đắng. Có lẽ cuộc đối đầu trong trận bán kết lượt về này cũng không phải ngoại lệ. Soi kèo Real vs Bayern

Soi kèo Real vs Bayern

Với những fan hâm mộ của Bayern, họ đã có quá nhiều kỷ niệm buồn khi nhắc tới Real Madrid. Gần đây nhất, Real đã từng cho Bayern “sấp mặt” với tỷ số 6-3 sau 2 lượt trận tại tứ kết Champions League 2016/17. Cristiano Ronaldo đã có một trong những trận đấu để đời trong quãng thời gian chơi cho Real Madrid. Một mình anh ghi tới 3 bàn thắng, góp phần tạo nên chiến thắng 4-2 trên sân nhà Bernabeu. Kền Kền Trắng là những người đi tiếp, và phần còn lại thuộc về lịch sử. Soi kèo Real vs Bayern

Nhắc lại trận đấu đó để thấy sự tương đồng trước trận bán kết lượt về giữa hai đội. Ở trận lượt đi, Bayern cũng để đối thủ vượt qua với tỷ số 1-2. Tuy nhiên nhiều người sẽ đổ lỗi cho may mắn bởi Hùm Xám đã bị “ám” đến khó hiểu. Họ mất Robben chỉ 5’ sau trận đấu bắt đầu. Sau đó, đến lượt Jerome Boateng tự chấn thương nặng trong một tình huống chẳng ai va chạm với anh cả. Khung thành của Real như bị phù phép. Các chân sút hàng đầu như Lewandowski, Muller hay Ribery liên tục bỏ lỡ những cơ hội mười mươi. Còn Hùm Xám lại chết bởi một tình huống sai lầm không thể đáng trách hơn của Rafinha.

Với nhiều người, họ có thể đổ lỗi cho may mắn. Nhưng không thể phủ nhận được đẳng cấp của Real trong trận đấu lượt đi. Đại diện Tây Ban Nha chơi áp sát, hạn chế tối đa mọi khoảng trống mà Bayern có được. Trong khi đó, nhà vô địch Bundesliga thiếu ý tưởng tấn công đến mức chỉ nhồi bóng cho “ông già” Ribery, mặc sức để cầu thủ người Pháp muốn sáng tạo đến đâu. Những Thiago, James Rodriguez bị hạn chế gần như tối đa bằng sự cơ động của các tiền vệ bên phía đối phương. Soi kèo Real vs Bayern

Bayern đang mang trong mình hy vọng sẽ ngược dòng thành công. Họ cần phải ghi 3 bàn thắng nữa để đi tiếp. Niềm hy vọng của họ là có cơ sở khi Juventus từng khiến Bernabeu câm lặng với 3 bàn thắng. Nếu không có quả penalty nghiệt ngã, chưa chắc Real đã là những người đi tiếp.

>ĐỘC QUYỀN: 188BET thưởng khách hàng mới 100% đến 1.500.000Đ,**dang ky tai khoan 188bet***tại đây!



Tuy nhiên, hãy nhìn vào thực tế rằng Real chỉ sảy chân trong khoảnh khắc nhất định. Đó cũng là trận thua duy nhất trong số 7 trận gần đây của Kền Kền Trắng tại Champions League. Về đến Bernabeu, Real như hổ mọc thêm cánh. Đó là chưa kể đến khát khao bùng nổ của Ronaldo sau chuỗi 2 trận tịt ngòi. Soi kèo Real vs Bayern

Xét về tương quan lực lượng, Bayern sẽ thiếu vắng rất nhiều trụ cột. Vidal, Boateng, Coman, Robben chắc chắn vắng mặt. Khả năng ra sân của Neuer hay Alaba còn bỏ ngỏ. Nên nhớ người đá thay Alaba trận trước là Rafinha đã tặng cho Real bàn thắng quý như vàng. Nếu hậu vệ người Thụy Sỹ tiếp tục vắng mặt, đại diện nước Đức sẽ bị khai thác rất nhiều vào vị trí mà anh để lại cho người đồng đội. *ket qua bong ro* NBA cập nhật mới nhất và chính xác nhất tại đây!

Về phía Real, họ thiếu vắng Isco và Carvajal bởi chấn thương. Trong khi đó, các hậu vệ Nacho hay Varane chưa chắc đã kịp bình phục. Zidane cũng phải đau đầu để tìm những lựa chọn thay thế, đặc biệt ở vị trí mà Carvajal để lại. Soi kèo Real vs Bayern

 Những cuộc đối đầu giữa Real và Bayern luôn đầy ắp các bàn thắng. Theo thống kê, trong 3 trận gần đây nhất, cả 2 đều kết thúc với trên 2,5 bàn thắng được ghi. Ngoài ra, Bayern đã có 14 trận kết thúc với tỷ số trên 2,5 bàn thắng. Không hề kém cạnh, Real đã ghi được ít nhất 2 bàn thắng trong 6 trận gần đây nhất tại đấu trường châu Âu.

Hành quân đến Bernabeu, Bayern mang trong mình giấc mơ sẽ làm được những gì mà Juventus đã tạo ra. Nhưng nên nhớ, hàng công của họ đã thiếu đi rất nhiều sức sáng tạo. Trong khi đó, liệu một hàng thủ chắp vá có đủ sức ngăn cản được cơn điên của Ronaldo? Bayern có thể mơ mộng, nhưng Zidane sẽ cho đại diện nước Đức thấy tất cả những giấc mơ đó chỉ mang ý nghĩa hoang đường mà thôi. Soi kèo Real vs Bayern

Dự đoán tỷ số:
Real 3-2 Bayern. Tài cả trận.

*bet168* xem Kèo cá cược nhanh nhất, truy cập tại đây!

----------

